# Οι φίλοι μας τα ζώα



## azimuthios (Mar 5, 2010)

Το νήμα του δόκτορα με τους αριθμούς μού ξύπνησε τη διάθεση για εύρεση διαφόρων εκφράσεων στην ελληνική γλώσσα και για τη σημασία που έχουν ορισμένα πράγματα ως μεταφορές στις γλώσσες του κόσμου. 
Μια από αυτές είναι και τα ζώα. Πώς τα χρησιμοποιούμε στην καθημερινή μας επικοινωνία; Τι παραλληλισμούς κάνουμε με αυτά; Αυτό με ενδιαφέρει στο νήμα ετούτο. 

Και κάνω φυσικά την αρχή βάζοντας και δύο παραδείγματα στα αγγλικά: 

Πεινάω σαν λύκος: Hungry like a wolf 
Είμαι δυνατός σαν αρκούδα: I'm strong as a bear
Έχω μνήμη ελέφαντα
Χαδιάρης σαν γάτα
Σοφός σαν κουκουβάγια
Πονηρός σαν αλεπού
Πείσμα γαϊδάρου 
Είμαι μαμούνι ή ζουζούνι 
Γυναίκα-γαζέλα
Πιστός σαν σκύλος


Fire away λοιπόν κι ελπίζω να το εμπλουτίσουμε αυτό το νήμα...


----------



## StellaP (Mar 5, 2010)

Ελίσσεται σαν χέλι
Αργός σαν χελώνα
Δυνατός σαν βόδι
Εργατικός σαν μυρμήγκι
Τεμπέλης σαν κηφήνας


----------



## StellaP (Mar 5, 2010)

Και μπορεί το σωστό να είναι πονηρός σαν αλεπού, αλλά κάποιος πρωθυπουργός στο παρελθόν είχε πει "πονηρός σαν ελάφι".


----------



## Marinos (Mar 5, 2010)

Παχύδερμο (γενικώς· θέλετε ρινόκερο, θέλετε ιπποπόταμο, ή ελέφαντα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2010)

Καρπερή σαν κουνέλα
Γρήγορο άλογο, αλλά και περήφανο άτι
Ταπεινό σκουλήκι
Αετίσια ματιά


----------



## StellaP (Mar 6, 2010)

Κολυμπάει σαν δελφίνι
Τρέχει σαν αίλουρος
Χοντρή σαν φώκια
Τραγουδάει σαν αηδόνι
Γερακίσιο βλέμμα
Τρώει σαν βόδι


----------



## Elsa (Mar 6, 2010)

Άκακος σαν αρνί
Γρήγορος σα λαγός
Μαλλιαρός σαν αρκούδα
Ψηλός σαν λελέκι
Είναι ψείρας!
Είναι ξεφτέρι!
Είναι αητός!
Σου το "φυλάει" σαν καμήλα
Φλύαρος σαν γαλιάντρα
Χοντρή σαν φάλαινα (και γενικά, κήτος)


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

το σπινθηροβόλο βλέμμα του βοδιού
κότα είσαι ρε;
φίδι φαρμακερό
ταύρος σε υαλοπωλείο
έγινε λαγός
τρώει σαν γουρούνι
καμαρώνει σαν παγώνι
κοιμάται σαν πουλάκι
την έσκισε τη γάτα
τι κοιτάς σαν χάνος;
σκας γάιδαρο
τι κοιτάς σαν το ροφό;
ζαργάνα μου εσύ!
σαν ελαφίνα λυγερή
εδώ είστε, πιτσουνάκια μου;
το πνίγει το κουνέλι
τάρανδος έγινε, με τόσο κέρατο
φτάνει τώρα, πριν αποκτηνωθώ εντελώς...


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 6, 2010)

Τραγουδάει σαν αηδόνι
Σκυλί στη δουλειά του
Μασάει η κατσίκα ταραμά; 
Ακολουθούν σαν πρόβατα
Γαρίδα το μάτι του
Μαρίδα: πιτσιρικαρία
Κοράκι: διαιτητής αλλά και Σαν το κοράκι με τριγυρίζει
Άντε ρε, όρνιο! 
Χοροπηδάει σαν κατσίκι ή σαν καγκουρό 
Μαϊμουδίζει 
Αυτός είναι δεινόσαυρος 

Μα τελικά όλο με τα ζώα ασχολούμαστε; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2010)

Και μια πρώτη ανασκόπηση για να βρίσκουμε όσα έχουν προστεθεί και μην επαναλαμβάνουμε τα ίδια:



αηδόνι|τραγουδάει σαν αηδόνι
αητός|αετίσια ματιά, είναι αητός!
αίλουρος|τρέχει σαν αίλουρος
αλεπού|πονηρός σαν αλεπού
άλογο|γρήγορο άλογο
αρκούδα|δυνατός σαν αρκούδα, μαλλιαρός σαν αρκούδα
αρνί|άκακος σαν αρνί
άτι|περήφανο άτι
βόδι|δυνατός σαν βόδι, το σπινθηροβόλο βλέμμα του βοδιού, τρώει σαν βόδι
γαζέλα|γυναίκα-γαζέλα
γάιδαρος|πείσμα γαϊδάρου, σκας γάιδαρο
γαλιάντρα|φλύαρος σαν γαλιάντρα
γαρίδα|γαρίδα το μάτι του
γάτα|την έσκισε τη γάτα, χαδιάρα σαν γάτα
γεράκι|γερακίσιο βλέμμα
γουρούνι|τρώει σαν γουρούνι
δεινόσαυρος|δεινόσαυρος της πολιτικής
δελφίνι|κολυμπάει σαν δελφίνι
ελαφίνα|σαν ελαφίνα λυγερή
ελέφαντας|έχω μνήμη ελέφαντα
ζαργάνα|ζαργάνα μου εσύ!
ζουζούνι|είναι ζουζούνι
καγκουρό|χοροπηδάει σαν καγκουρό
καμήλα|το "φυλάει" σαν καμήλα
κατσίκα, κατσίκι|χοροπηδάει σαν κατσίκι, μασάει η κατσίκα ταραμά;
κήτος|χοντρή σαν κήτος
κηφήνας|τεμπέλης σαν κηφήνας
κοράκι|ο διαιτητής, σαν το κοράκι με τριγυρίζει
κότα|κότα είσαι ρε;
κουκουβάγια|σοφός σαν κουκουβάγια
κουνέλα, κουνέλι|καρπερή σαν κουνέλα, το πνίγει το κουνέλι
λαγός|γρήγορος σα λαγός, έγινε λαγός
λελέκι|ψηλός σαν λελέκι
λύκος|πεινάω σαν λύκος
μαϊμού|αυτός μαϊμουδίζει
μαμούνι|είναι μαμούνι
μαρίδα|η πιτσιρικαρία
μυρμήγκι|εργατικός σαν μυρμήγκι
ξεφτέρι|είναι ξεφτέρι!
όρνιο|άντε ρε, όρνιο!
παγώνι|καμαρώνει σαν παγώνι
παχύδερμο|είναι παχύδερμο (ρινόκερος, ιπποπόταμος, ελέφαντας)
πιτσουνάκι|εδώ είστε, πιτσουνάκια μου;
πουλάκι|κοιμάται σαν πουλάκι
πρόβατο|ακολουθούν σαν πρόβατα
ροφός|τι κοιτάς σαν το ροφό;
σκουλήκι|ταπεινό σκουλήκι
σκύλος, σκυλί|σκυλί στη δουλειά του, πιστός σαν σκύλος
τάρανδος|τάρανδος έγινε με τόσο κέρατο
ταύρος|ταύρος σε υαλοπωλείο
φάλαινα|χοντρή σαν φάλαινα (και γενικά, κήτος)
φίδι|φίδι φαρμακερό
φώκια|χοντρή σαν φώκια
χάνος|τι κοιτάς σαν χάνος;
χέλι|ελίσσεται σαν χέλι
χελώνα|αργός σαν χελώνα
ψείρα|είναι ψείρας!


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Μετά τη χρήσιμη ανακεφαλαίωση (σωστός ο Δρ7χ), ορίστε και το πρώτο μουσικό διάλειμμα του νήματος, με εικόνες μερικών από τα ζώα που αναφέραμε (με εμφανή προτίμηση στους λύκους, οπότε αφιερώνεται στον Αζιμούθιο που ξεκίνησε το νήμα και την αβατάρα του :)):

_I'm an Animal_ - Eric Burdon & The Animals


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2010)

γάλος | φουσκωμένος σαν γάλος
γάτος | πονηρός, κομπιναδόρος γάτος
κοάλα | τα πάντα όλα, τα κοάλα τίποτα 
κόκορας | κόκορας στο κοτέτσι, ενός κοκόρου γνώση, τα φόρτωσα στον κόκορα
κροκόδειλος | ύπουλος σαν κροκόδειλος
λιοντάρι | γενναίος σαν λιοντάρι
μέλισσα | εργατική σαν μέλισσα
σουπιά | πονηρή σουπιά, τα σκεπάζεις με το μελάνι σου
στρουθοκάμηλος | στρουθοκαμηλίζει και δεν βλέπει την πραγματικότητα
τίγρη | πολεμάει σαν τίγρη


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Αγρίεψαν τα πράγματα...

_Wild Thing_ - Animal (Muppet Show)




 
_Bohemian Rhapsody_ - The Muppets


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2010)

daeman said:


> Αγρίεψαν τα πράγματα...



Τότε να μην ξεχάσουμε τον τόν(ν)ο που είναι τρυφερός σαν καρδιά μαρουλιού...


----------



## argyro (Mar 11, 2010)

Γουρούνι στο σακί
Σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα

Οι παροιμίες μετράνε; Έχουμε και πολλές...


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2010)

argyro said:


> Γουρούνι στο σακί
> Σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα
> 
> Οι παροιμίες μετράνε; Έχουμε και πολλές...


 
Γουρούνι στο σακί = Pig in a poke (στις περισσότερες γλώσσες προτιμάται η γάτα, αλλά οι Τσέχοι προτιμάνε τον λαγό).

Και οι παροιμίες ευπρόσδεκτες...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2010)

Δεν ξέρει να χωρίσει δυο γαϊδουριών άχυρο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2010)

Δυο γάιδαροι μαλώνανε σε ξένο αχυρώνα. Ευχαριστώ για την πάσα, Ζαζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2010)

νυφίτσα: Είναι μια νυφίτσα αυτή...


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> νυφίτσα: Είναι μια νυφίτσα αυτή...


 
Αγγλιστί, το αυτόν: weasel :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2010)

κοριός: Κάνει τον ψόφιο κοριό
κουνούπι: Τον έλιωσε σαν κουνούπι
μύγα: Σκοτώνονται σαν τις μύγες
τσιμπούρι: Μου έχει γίνει τσιμπούρι
ψύλλος: Για ψύλλου πήδημα


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 11, 2010)

Και κάποιες ακόμα με τις μεταφράσεις τους στα Αγγλικά:

Εργατικός σαν μυρμήγκι=working like ants (επίσης σαν τη μέλισσα=as busy as a bee)
Σκύλος που γαυγίζει δεν δαγκώνει=a barking dog never bites
Μού το 'πε ένα πουλάκι=a little bird told me
Πείσμα γαϊδάρου=as stubborn as a mule
Ζουζούνι, μαμούνι (χαϊδευτικά)=cute as a bug's ear
Γερακίσιο μάτι=eagle eyes
Αρπάζω τον ταύρο απ' τα κέρατα=take the bull by the horns
Σαν ταύρος σε υαλοπωλείο=like a bull in a china shop 
Σοφός σαν κουκουβάγια=wise as an owl
Πεινάω σα λύκος=hungry as a bear
Δεν πειράζει ούτε μύγα=would not hurt a fly
Δυνατός σαν βόδι=as strong as an ox
Δουλεύω σα σκυλί=work like a dog
Καμαρώνει σαν παγώνι=proud as a peacock, vain as a peacock
Μνήμη ελέφαντα=memory like an elephant
Γλιστράει σα χέλι=as slippery as an eel
Τρώω σαν γουρούνι=eat like a pig, make a pig of yourself
Κροκοδείλια δάκρυα=crocodile tears
Σαν τη γάτα με το σκύλο=like cat and dog
Κόρακας κοράκου μάτι δεν βγάζει=dog does not eat dog (αν και υπάρχει και η έκφραση dog eat dog που σημαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο:_ο ένας βγάζει το μάτι του άλλου_)
Σαν ψάρι έξω από το νερό=like a fish out of water
Σκυλίσια ζωή=it's a dog's life


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και κάποιες ακόμα με τις μεταφράσεις τους στα Αγγλικά


----------



## argyro (Mar 11, 2010)

daeman said:


> Και οι παροιμίες ευπρόσδεκτες...



Ωραία, γιατί έχω διάφορες να αναφέρω  (και κάποιες έχουν ζωάκια και στα αγγλικά):

Κάνω τη μύγα βόδι = make a mountain out of a molehill (ή την τρίχα τριχιά)
Ο γάλος θέλει πίτουρα και το γουρούνι λάσπη = every man to his taste (???)
Έχει καρδιά λαγού = he's a chicken ()
Το ψάρι βρομάει απ' το κεφάλι = the fish (always) stinks from the head
Έχτισε και το λελέκι μια φωλιά παρέκει = If envy were a fever, all the world would be ill (κατά το "αν η ζήλια ήταν ψώρα...")
Το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό = big fish eat little fish (επίσης και το "tall trees keep down short ones" ή κάπως έτσι)
Ζωή και κότα = cakes and ale
Φίδι κολοβό = sly devil / snake in the grass
Όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού... /η γάτα τα ψάρια που δε φτάνει, τα λέει βρόμικα / η γάτα όταν δε φτάνει το κρέας λέει πως νηστεύει = sour grapes
Ψύλλος στ' άχυρα = needle in a haystack
Καποιανού του δίναν γάιδαρο και τον κοίταζε στα δόντια = don't look a gift horse in the mouth
Στου γαϊδάρου το χωριό, όλοι κάνουν το γιατρό = In the kingdom of the blind the one eyed man is king
Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα (επίσης [άσχετο με τα ζώα]: βγάλ' τη σκούφια σου και βάρα με!): the pot calling the kettle black! / Look who's talking...
Κόρακας κοράκου μάτι (δε βγάζει) = dog doesn't eat dog
Σκυλί που γαβγίζει δε δαγκώνει = Barking dogs don't bite
Μ' ένα σμπάρο δυο τρυγόνια = To kill two birds with one stone
Άλλαξε η χήνα κι έβαλε πάλι εκείνα /ο λύκος την τρίχα του αλλάζει, το χούι όμως όχι = A leopard does not change his spots
Βρέχει βατράχια = raining cats and dogs
Κροκοδείλια δάκρυα = crocodile tears
Σαν ψάρι έξω απ' το νερό = like a fish out of water
Κάνω την πάπια = claim ignorance
Κάνω τον ψόφιο κοριό = lie doggo / play possum
Και την πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο = nor fish nor fowl
Γλιτώνω από το στόμα του λύκου = save one's bacon / have a narrow shave


Σ' αυτά δεν έχω μετάφραση:
Ο λύκος στην αντάρα χαίρεται 
Κάλιο πουλάκι στο κλαρί παρά γαλιάντρα στο κλουβί
Αν είχε η κουρούνα γνώση, θα μας εδάνειζε καμπόση / Νά' χαν οι κουρούνες γνώση, να μας δάνειζαν καμπόση 
Η ασπροκώλα δούλευε και ο κούκος τρώει και πίνει
Με λαγούς και με περδίκια, τ' άδικα τα κάνεις δίκια


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 11, 2010)

Τον καρχαρία τον βάλαμε για τον αδίστακτο άνθρωπο;

Κάθε πράμα στον καιρό του και ο κολιός τον Αύγουστο. 

Τον Αύγουστο που είναι παχιές οι μύγες. 

Τι είναι ο κάβουρας τι είναι το ζουμί του!


----------



## argyro (Mar 11, 2010)

Α βλέπω με πρόλαβε ο Αμβρόσιος σε κάποια. Ε, τόση ώρα που έκανα...


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 11, 2010)

Έχω ένα γλωσσάρι ολόκληρο που δίνω στους φοιτητές μου. Αλλά είναι περίπου 30 σελίδες Word. Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα πώς μπορώ να το ποστάρω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2010)

argyro said:


> Α βλέπω με πρόλαβε ο Αμβρόσιος σε κάποια. Ε, τόση ώρα που έκανα...


Ναι αλλά αξίζεις κι εσύ ένα καπελάκι... :)


----------



## argyro (Mar 11, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι κάνεις κλικ στο συνδετήρι () δίπλα στα fonts, το μέγεθος κτλ. και μετά browse για να βρεις το αρχείο στον υπολογιστή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Έχω ένα γλωσσάρι ολόκληρο που δίνω στους φοιτητές μου. Αλλά είναι περίπου 30 σελίδες Word. Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα πώς μπορώ να το ποστάρω;


Μπορείς να επισυνάπτεις αρχεία Word ή να τα ανεβάζεις λίγα λίγα (όρεξη νάχεις)... :)
Με πρόλαβε η Αργυρώ...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2010)

Όταν σχεδιάζετε επισυνάψεις αρχείων, να λαμβάνετε υπόψη σας και τα σχετικά όρια:


file type|max. size
doc|585.9 KB
pdf|976.5 KB
zip|195.3 ΚΒ


----------



## tuna (Mar 13, 2010)

(He worried) ...*like an ant on a hot pot*. 
Μου έτυχε σήμερα αυτή η - κινεζική - παροιμία. Εκτός από το προφανές "καθόταν σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα", έχουμε άραγε κάτι αντίστοιχο με ζωάκι μέσα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2010)

tuna said:


> (He worried) ...*like an ant on a hot pot*.



_Σαν γάτος σε καυτά κεραμίδια._
Δεν το «έχουμε», αλλά το βρήκα και μ' άρεσε.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Like a cat on a hot tin roof; :)
(Λυσσασμένη Γάτα, για να μαζεύουμε και τις ελληνικές αποδόσεις τίτλων.)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2010)

Τον κλαίνε και οι ρέγγες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2010)

Τίποτε παροιμίες με μπουρμπουριστούς χοχλιούς οι Κρητικοί πιο πάνω δεν έχετε;


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τίποτε παροιμίες με μπουρμπουριστούς χοχλιούς οι Κρητικοί πιο πάνω δεν έχετε;


 
Επρόκαμες· να σε ρωτήξω ήθελα πώς τσι θες τσι χοχλιούς.
Μια μικρή διόρθωση μόνο: μπουμπουρίζω = αναποδογυρίζω. 
Σχετική παρετυμολογία από εδώ (σχετικό το όνομα της δημοσιογράφου, αλλά...):
...τα λεγόμενα μπουμπουριστά - μάλλον από τον ήχο που κάνουν τα ζωντανά σαλιγκάρια όταν μπαίνουν στο καυτό τηγάνι. 

Χοχλιδομαντινάδες και παροιμίες, από Δευτέρα, γιατί αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο είναι για μένα σκ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Αραδιάζω μερικά ακόμη, σκόρπια.

πώς πας έτσι, σαν τον κάβουρα; 
εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα, να περπατάς στα κάρβουνα
καβούρια έχει στις τσέπες (ο τσιγκούνης)
και μέσω της κυρίας καβουρίνας, περνάμε στους ψύλλους:
ψύλλοι στ' αυτιά 




 
Για να το πιάσουμε και αντίστροφα: 
_A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush_ = κάλλιο πέντε και στο χέρι παρά δέκα και καρτέρει, με παραλλαγές:
_A byrd in hand - is worth ten flye at large._
_Better one byrde in hande than ten in the wood._
και _a living dog is better than a dead lion_ (Εκκλησιαστής 9:4)
Παράδειγμα του bird in hand, στο 2':17":
_We Used to Know_ - Jethro Tull




 
και _the bird has flown_ = πάει το πουλάκι, πέταξε. Μου το θύμισε και αυτό εδώ. Παράδειγμα, στο 1':04": 

_The Teacher_ - Jethro Tull




 
Ναι, ξέρω, Δρ7χ, είπα ότι πήζω, αλλά τούτα εδώ είναι ξεπέτες. Οι χοχλιοί θέλουν μάζεμα, καλό καθάρισμα και υπομονή...​


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 13, 2010)

Επίσης σαν χαρακτηρισμοί υπάρχουν και τα _κουνάβι, φοράδα_ (συνήθως για δόλιο το πρώτο, για παχιά το δεύτερο), καθώς και οι φράσεις ''_βρωμάει σαν ασβός_'', ''_έχει μνήμη χρυσόψαρου_'' και ''*πηδάει _σαν κόκορας_''!

_Στην αναμπουμπούλα ο λύκος χαίρεται...._


----------



## Elsa (Mar 14, 2010)

Μετά από αυτό το βίντεο, θα πρέπει να λέμε "χορεύει σαν παπαγάλος"!


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2012)

...
Για τον Αζιμούθιο που ξεκίνησε το νήμα και τη λυκαβατάρα του, επιλογή από εδώ:
...

Άμα γεράσει ο λύκος τον κοροϊδεύουν τα τσακάλια.

Άμα έχει ο λύκος, έχουν εκατό κοράκια.

 Αν δεις λύκου χνάρια, έχε το νου σου στα πρόβατα. 

Αν φοβόταν ο λύκος τη βροχή θα 'βαζε τράγια κάπα.

 Άνθρωπος ανθρώπου λύκος.

 Απ' τα μετρημένα τρώει ο λύκος.
 Απ' το λύκο γλίτωσε, στην αρκούδα έπεσε. 

Και τα σκυλιά περιγελούν το λύκο σαν γεράσει.

 Ο λύκος αρνί δε γίνεται.

 Ο λύκος έχει τ' όνομα κι η αλεπού τη χάρη.

 Ο λύκος έχει χοντρό σβέρκο, για να κάνει τις δουλειές μόνος του.

 Ο λύκος κι αν εγέρασε κι άλλαξε το μαλλί του, μήτε τη γνώμη άλλαξε μήτε την κεφαλή του.

 Ο λύκος με μύγες δε χορταίνει.

Ο λύκος στην αναμπουμπούλα χαίρεται.

 Ο λύκος, λύκο δεν τρώει.
Πεινάω σαν λύκος…

 Στη μάντρα ο λύκος όταν μπει, θ' αρπάξει το φτωχό τ' αρνί.

 Σώθηκε απ' το στόμα του λύκου. 
 Τα μετρημένα πρόβατα δεν τα τρώει ο λύκος. 

 Το λύκο βλέπουμε, τον ντορό (ίχνη) γυρεύουμε;

 Του λύκου η τρίχα πέφτει, το πετσί δεν αλλάζει.

 Φάτε λύκοι, φάτε αρκούδες.


Κι άλλα δυο που θυμήθηκα με όλη αυτή την κανιλουπίαση:

Παίζει ο λύκος με τ' αρνί.
Το μοναχό τ' αρνί το τρώει ο λύκος.


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

Δεν μπορεί, κάποια αόρατα κύματα ενώνουν τους εγκεφάλους μας...

Λοιπόν που λέτε, εψές αργά το δείλι, μού ήρθε η έμπνα (της έμπνας) να σας χαρίσω αυτήν εδώ την όμορφη παροιμία. Και τι βλέπουν πρωί πρωί τα ωραία και μεγάλα μου μάτια; Μπράβο βρε, το βρήκατε: παροιμίεεες!

Αυτή η παροιμία, καλά μου παιδιά, είναι περίπου, αλλά όχι ακριβώς ακριβώς, αντίστοιχη της δικής μας _μια ψυχή που 'ναι να βγει..._.
Παράδειγμα:
--_Friend_: Yo, mate, grab another chunk of bittersweet-chocolate-with-chocolate-chips-and-double-cream-with-vanilla-icing cake!
-- _You_, (reluctantly and blushing): Oh, no, I couldn't possibly, dear! I'm on diet, you see! :s
--_Friend_: Ha! (Diet, my ass!) You've already devoured two. 
--_You:_ (still reluctantly but drooling) Well, might as well be hanged for a sheep as a lamb


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## daeman (May 20, 2014)

...
_*Animals *_- Pink Floyd





Battersea Power Station

1. Pigs on the wings (Part One) [0:00] / 2. Dogs [1:25] / 3. Pigs (Three Different Ones) [18:30]
4. Sheep [29:55] / 5. Pigs on The Wings [40:21]﻿


----------



## Zazula (Sep 27, 2014)

Εμείς ψωμί δεν έχουμε κι η γάτα πίτα σέρνει.


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2016)

...
Animals in the zoo - The Kinks






You're just an animal in the zoo
Sittin' round feeling persecuted and abused
You're locked up and I'm on the loose
But I can't quite tell who's looking at who
'Cause I'm an animal, too
But you're locked up in a zoo
And you look at me and I look at you

God made the heaven and the deep blue sea
But man picked the flowers and he pulled up the trees
God mad the moon and the rain and the sun
But man made the money and the bombs and the guns
So we're all animals, too
But you're locked up in a zoo
And you look at me and I look at you

I'm a prisoner but I got no cage
I'm locked up but I got no chain
But the good guys lose and the bad guys win
That's why you're looking out and I'm looking in
But we're all animals, too
But you're locked up in a zoo
'Cause you look at me and I look at you


----------

